# ketotifen or benadryl



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

alright guys i want to use one of these whilst running clen. any1 know if i can get them over the counter from boots or somewere and what i should look for??

thnks


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10052&productId=40161&callingViewName=&langId=-1&catalogId=11051

Ketotifen seems to be only available as eye drops, though also OTC under the brand names Zaditor/Zaditen or Alaway.

Newbie question: why run an antihistamine with clen? What does it do and how do you take it?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> alright guys i want to use one of these whilst running clen. any1 know if i can get them over the counter from boots or somewere and what i should look for??
> 
> thnks


you buy benadryl in the chemist..its basically on the shelf,,its not otc,,ive bought similar in the pound shop


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thnks lads.

dmcc apparantly if you are running clen continously and not cycling it like i am going to do then you use these to help regulate your receptors. not sure on the exact way you use it every 14 days or so it seems to be im trying to find more on amounts etc at the moment.


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

keto in online pharmacies mate

not sure whether ceterizine (uk banadryl) works at all for your purpose


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

benadryl works in exactly the same way


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> thnks lads.
> 
> dmcc apparantly if you are running clen continously and not cycling it like i am going to do then you use these to help regulate your receptors. not sure on the exact way you use it every 14 days or so it seems to be im trying to find more on amounts etc at the moment.


yea i read that this morning actually and would be interested in what you find! im going to have a search about to find some more info on it to!!

I know you just take it for a couple of days every 14 days but im not sure on amounts!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no worries missbc anything i find ill post it up or send you a pm


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> no worries missbc anything i find ill post it up or send you a pm


fab thanks babe and ditto to you!! :thumb:


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

copy and paste, just for you kids using clen



> Due to the fact that clenbuterol is a beta-2 agonist/antagonist the downregulation of the cardiac, pulmonary and central nervous system beta-adrenergic receptors is an issue that users must combat when using this compound (3). A proven method to help alleviate this effect and ensure that the clenbuterol remains effective throughout its use is via the administration of ketotifen (7). Ketotifen is a prescription anti-histimines that acts to reduce beta-2 receptor activity. By reducing this activity, the receptor function is restored to nearly its original capability and the potency of the clenbuterol remains in effect. Doses of two to ten milligrams of ketotifen have been used by users of clenbuterol, but most would be well served to start at lower doses. It is unlikely that many will need doses higher then 5 milligrams per day. Taking ketotifen for seven days every two to three weeks should be enough to maintain well functioning beta-2 receptors and ensure that the clenbuterol maintains its effectiveness.
> 
> An alternative to ketotifen may be diphenhydramine, commonly referred to as Benedryl. Benadryl is a cationic ampiphylic drug, with this fact being significant because cationic ampiphylic drugs have the ability to inhibit phospholipase A2 and therefore upgrade beta-2 receptors (8). The inhibition of the enzyme phospholipase A2 is key due to it being responsible for methylated phospholipids. It is thought that by reducing and/or ending this action this allows the phospholipid membrane to remain relatively intact and the beta-adrenoreceptors will be able to remain functioning at their full capacity, or near to it, for much longer. For most, an effective dose would be 50-100mgs per day for seven days every three weeks while running clenbuterol. Users would be well served to take this dosage just prior to going to sleep as it will likely cause drowsiness.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome thanks!!

Off to suck up to the doctors at work for a prescription on monday! mwahahaha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

spot on info mate ll have to try the benadryl and see if i can find some keto


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The UK benadryl doesn't contain any ketotifen, but you can get it from the US. SD has posted links before.

It's supposed to replenish the receptors which take a beating from clen use, enabling you to use it continuously.

I have a link to some but it's on a site which sells other generic meds so drop me a PM if anyone wants the link as I can't post it.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

if you type benadryl and clen into google,you will find lots of info on people using this combination effectively

As you know, Benadryl, at around 50-100mgs/night before bed (every 3rd week or so, for that week) will help with keeping your beta-receptors working properly. Beta receptors are embedded in the cell's outer phospholipid membrane. The stability of the membrane has a lot to do with the proper function of the receptors.

Methylation of the phospholipids is stimulated by the binding of beta agonists to their receptors. Methylated phospholipids are foreign to the body, and when the body recognizes tham as foreign, it breaks them down with phospholipase A2. This changes the structure of the outer membrane which results in desensitizaton of the beta receptors. On the other hand, agents that inhibit phospholipase A2 slow desensitization.

Cationic ampiphylic drugs are known for their ability to inhibit phospholipase A2. Benadryl (diphenhydramine) is a cationic ampiphylic drug.

Ergo, Benadryl slows desensitization of Beta receptors (i.e. Upgrades them) by inhibiting phospholipase A2, which is the enzyme that breaks down methylated phospholipids, and this action in turn keeps the phospholipid membrane stable, and thus keeps the receptors functioning properly.

This will allow you to use clen for much longer and it'll still have the same effects. Also, since Benadryl is an anti-histamine, and histamines have a direct effect on beta-adrenoreceptors (not just Beta-2?s but all of them), using an anti-histamine will have a direct effect on reducing beta-receptor stimulation, and thus upregulating your beta-receptors.

In addition, many athletes have issues sleeping while on clen, and Benadryl before bed can help with that.

Finally, stimulants are well known to cause Anxiety in some, and clenbuterol is a stimulant; Benadryl is widely prescribed as an OTC anti-anxiety medication, when people go to emergency rooms with classic panic attack/anxiety symptoms.

SO using benadryl with your clen will upgrade your receptors, help you sleep, and avert stimulant based anxiety.

a write up by a.roberts on tnation


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

7i7 said:


> copy and paste, just for you kids using clen


STOP THIEF!


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

strongasanox said:


> Cationic ampiphylic drugs are known for their ability to inhibit phospholipase A2. Benadryl (diphenhydramine) is a cationic ampiphylic drug.


theres one problem with what you say, none of (2) benadryls available in uk has diphenhydramine in it, as i said before


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

additionally, diphenhydramine works as SSRI (think prozac) - diminished sex drive and long term anxiety problems after putting off

iow. bad thing


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Theres some interesting discussion over at ukiron on why not to use clen


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

citirizine works the same way except it doesnt cause sedative effects,,there both h1 receptor antagonists....NYTOL contains diphenhydramine


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's good to know, citirizine is a very common OTC antihistamine and there are own-brand versions, IIRC.


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

not every antihistamine upregulates A2, in fact, going from article you posted, ceterizine wont work, as its not a CAD - btw, its still a sedative, just to lesser degree

good point on nytol tho :thumbup1:


----------

